# vagcom error 00604



## CYQX1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi all 
New to the TT world. I bought a 2000 TT 1.8T last fall. Finally getting to use the car after last winter and have found I have a Vagcom error of 

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None 
Controller: 8N0 820 043 A 
Component: TT-KLIMAVOLLAUTOMAT D03 
Coding: 00140 
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 2823E1A0DBFD 
1 Fault Found: 
00604 - Potentiometer Positioning Motor for Air Flow Flap (G113) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 

I have cleared the code but it immediately returns. There is a clicking noise on the passenger side under the dash/behind the glovebox.......so I shall have a look there when I get a chance. Just wondered if any of the voices of wisdom had experience with this and could guide me a bit before I start. 

On another note I was told by the previous owner that the Haldex had been recently serviced.......doubtful as the oil was pretty crappy that came out when I had it serviced last week. Lots of metal filings in there also. Testing on the ramp in the shop the rear wheels did turn but with very little force. Any thoughts on this? 

Great forum guys, nice to have all your combined experience to draw from. 

By the way I am loving the car, had the dash and door latches rebuilt by Circuit Solutions and couldn't be happier with the results. Hand brake light warning light works properly now, fuel guage and drivers display...they do great work. And yes I get compliments on it every time I have it out. No one can believe its 13 years old...including me!! Only complaint is I should have bought it 13 years ago!! 

Andy P 
Gander, Newfoundland


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Quick google search came up with this, "This is a common problem. Open or short to plus means the position sensor on the flap is not measuring any volts. Eg it is either open or short circuit." 

So I would guess the sensor and or the wire to the sensor has gone bad.


----------



## CYQX1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply SteveCjr. Yes I had come up with the same google result as you- several times. That and a few others also. I was able to use Vagcom to clear the code and it hasn't come back so far. Have to run another Vagcom check this week. See how that goes.
Again Thanks for your input.
Andy P


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

The code may not come back until you mess with the vent controls.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ True.

Basically it sounds like the position sensor or wiring may be bad.

The flap/sensor are below the dash on the pass side, that's why you hear the clicking coming from there.

I wish I had a link to a DIY on this as I have to look into a similar fault myself. I remember seeing something about it on the uk tt forums. IIRC, the glove box needs to be removed (easy) and then the side trim on the center console to uncover the sensor.

Good luck!


----------

